# Popping Float/Shrimp Rig for Trout??????????



## new2salt

I read somewhere about a rig that uses a popping/chugger float and live shrimp to catch trout.  My question is does anyone have a description or photo of this rig/setup? Any and all info on line length and size and hook style and size would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance. :fishing:


----------



## Ryan Y

You can by the popping cork set ups now in most stores. Ive seen them here in the local wall marts. I use them and they catch fish. Ive been using the DOA brand with the DOA shrimp....good stuff.


----------



## basstardo

This is a crude drawing I found on the web, but you'll get the idea. Do a search for popping cork rig on Google and you'll find a ton of information.


----------



## ledweightII

*poppin' corks*

ive had my first successful year using this setup and will always use this..
there are several brands but the main one is called a cajun cork..there is a metal rod through the center and the cork slides up and down this..at one end is a weight and on both ends some beads that make noise when you pop your rod back a little..
my leader is from one hand stretched to the other or about 3ft..i use a 1/4 weight about half way down the leader....works great..


----------



## new2salt

Thanks everyone for the info. I picked up a couple rigs at Gander Mountain yesterday and I'm anxious to try them out. 

I have 4 weighted popping corks in my tacklebox that are 3-4" long, some #131 Malin wire, beads, #25 flouracarbon, and swivels to make my own. Are these floats and line size to big or do I need to drop down some? 

Second question is how will the fish normally react to this setup? What I been is will it usually be a sudden hard hit or a slow tug, kind of like a crappie taking a minnow? 

Third question is what size and kind of hook works best with live shrimp or am I better to use a jig head? Thanks again in advance for any info.


----------



## Trout MAn

I use a poppin cork religiously here in Savannah Ga, I use a Cajun Thunder (poppin cork) I also use a float Bass pro uses that is adjustable. From your line tie the poppin cork, then depending on the depth your fishing about 4-5 ft of segar flourocarbon 20-30 lb test line. Then i tie a size 2 kahle hook then all you need is a live shrinp or mud minnow. words of wisdom....if your fishing in 5 ft of water you want a 3-4 ft leader ...adjust if everyone else is catching fish and your not.....it does make a difference. You can use a split shot or two , but i go all natural that the way the shrimp is life like swimming freely


----------



## Trout MAn

and to the above post.....Trout,redfish will take it under fast with out you realizing it. Flounder will slowly take it under and slowly move it across the bottom....


----------



## Charlie2

*Popping Corks*

I have fished commercially for Speckled Trout and Redfish with the popping rig and variations and they all work.

One mistake? that I see people make is making too much noise. I think that, in some cases, it will disturb the fish and scare they away. 

In some cases, when it's extremely windy, it is necessary to make more noise(pop) to attract the fish.

What works for me is a 'gurgle' for lack of a better word, made by pulling the cork under with a gentle tug, which emulates a fish taking something off the surface. Other fish come to see what's happening and see the shrimp or strip of mullet.

The Cajun Thunder and other similar baits use beads which strike one another to create a clicking noise which is supposed to emulate the clicking noise made by a shrimp. I've used them with much success.

I do have other rigs, but they're too dangerous to the fish population to release to the general public..

Wait until a BIG! Tarpon takes your popping cork off the surface right in front of you while wading. It will definitely jump start your engine.


----------



## new2salt

Hey Charlie2, Maybe someday I will get down to Pensacola and you might show me some of your secret rigs that are soooooooo lethal to the fishing population. I promise (cross my heart) that I will keep them as secret as the JFK assassination.  For this type of fishing knowledge I would more than happy to hire your services as a charter.  :fishing:


----------



## Charlie2

*Popping Rig*

Two modifications to the basic popping rig illustrated above are: (1). Use a weighted cork. This makes for better casting while leaving shrimp/bait free to roam. and (2). Use a sliding cork setup. This also makes for better casting and adjusting for depth. Also, you're not always losing the little stick(peg, whatever) used to stop the cork from sliding.

These floats aren't made from cork too much any more. They're made from some king of foam and are downright fragile. Don't go beating them against something.

Have a nice day,

Charlie2


----------



## Trout MAn

The sliding rigs are the Key to Flounder success! SHHHHHHHHHHHHHH dont tell anyone set your bait (live) inches from the bottom and watch out!


----------



## Fireline20

basstardo said:


> This is a crude drawing I found on the web, but you'll get the idea. Do a search for popping cork rig on Google and you'll find a ton of information.



I take this a step further by utilizing a cannonball or fish finder weight rig above the cork so that the cork and bait will stay in one place in the surf and not wash in with the waves


----------



## JFord56

The original popping corks were the weighted concave top foam ones like basstardo posted. They work good and are easily adjusted for length to the hook. There are several out now about 10" long with the beads. They have swivels on each end, a cork, and beads. Some beads are plastic, some are ss, some brass, some corks concave, some cigar shaped, some fat & short. Depends on what brand. Come in a 2 pk for about $4. I like the Cajun Thunders.The poppers mock a fish strike, the newer ones mock bait being busted. I have better luck with the popper just blind fishing good looking spots. Where you see bait getting busted the other works good. I find a leader about 18"-24" is better. They are great over/near oysters. Keeps the hook up not to get snagged. They would be pretty simple to make.


----------

